

Google already runs realtime crash reporting system, it’s called Gmail - woid
http://blog.binaryage.com/crash-reporting-in-binaryage/

======
pieter
The gist thing isn't a good solution at all. You're now dependent on github to
be up to receive crash reports (...) both when they're generated and when you
want to look at them.

Furthermore the user doesn't have an option to first look at the report before
uploading it to the gist server. That's not very friendly.

If the only reason you use gist is because you don't know how to attach a file
to an email message, I think you should just spend a bit more time on it.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Furthermore, gists are public. How long until someone reports a crash in
/home/me/tmp/coretools-2.1.3/src/lesbians_and_horses?

~~~
pjhyett
He's creating an anonymous, private gist. The only way people are going to
know about your lesbians_and_horses folder is if you pass around that url.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Yes, you are right. Sorry; too late to edit my post, sadly.

I'd still prefer if no mention of the lesbians_and_horses folder would leave
my computer, though.

------
brown9-2
Slightly off-topic but anyone know what SCM tool is pictured in
<http://blog.binaryage.com/images/crash-development.png> ?

~~~
pieter
That's GitX

~~~
woid
Hi Pieter, thanks a lot fot GitX! Really nice git tool.

